# ★ZionVPS★Overstock Sale($7-1GB)★unmetered traffic★ssd cached★bitcoins accepted★ovz/kvm★Anti-DDoS★Ins



## zionvps (Jan 25, 2015)

Greetings from ZionVPS

Our website - http://zionvps.com

 

ZionVPS was founded during November of 2013 and has been in service since then.

 

We provide OpenVZ and KVM servers, both DDoS protected upto 500GBPS. On request, we can modify reverse DNS of your IP and configure web application firewall for your IP.

 

OpenVZ servers are located in Montreal, Canada and has 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS, and AMD Opteron 4334 processors.

KVM servers are located in Paris, France and has SSD cached disks with 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS and  Xeon E5-1620V2 processors.

 

We use SolusVM as control panel and strictly forbid overselling of resources.

 

Test ip+file : http://192.99.131.144/512MB.zip (canada)

Test ip+file : http://94.23.183.8/512MB.zip (france)

 

Speedtest- 

 

Reviews- https://www.coinpayments.net/feedback-08350caa353883b3b5cca244748e599e

 

*OVERSTOCK SALE (each plan has 5 in stock)*

 

Note that these are recurring.

Canada(OpenVZ)

 


Plan 1:
60 GB RAID HDD
512 MB RAM
unlimited bandwidth @ 50MbPS
DDoS protection upto 500GBPS
OpenVZ/SolusVM, located in Canada
$4/month
buy now

Plan 2:
80 GB RAID HDD
1024 MB RAM
unlimited bandwidth @ 100MbPS
DDoS protection upto 500GBPS
OpenVZ/SolusVM, located in Canada
$7/month
buy now

France (KVM)

Plan 1:
60 GB SSD cached disk
256 MB RAM
unlimited bandwidth @ 50MbPS
DDoS protection upto 500GBPS
KVM/SolusVM, located in France
$4/month
buy now

Plan 2:
80 GB SSD cached disk
512 MB RAM
unlimited bandwidth @ 100MbPS
DDoS protection upto 500GBPS
KVM/SolusVM, located in France
$7/month
buy now

After the stock ends here are the regular plans:

Canada

 

Plan 1:

$6.50 /Mo

 

30 GB Raid protected HDD

512 1024 MB RAM!

unmetered bandwidth* @ 50mbps

1 IPv4, 2 IPv6 with DDoS protection

openvz/solusvm

buy now

 

 

Plan 2:

$9.50 /Mo

 

50 GB Raid protected HDD

1024 2048 MB RAM!

unmetered bandwidth* @ 100mbps

1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection

openvz/solusvm

buy now

 

 

Plan 3:

$15.50 /Mo

 

60 GB Raid protected HDD

2048 4096 MB RAM!

unmetered bandwidth* @ 100mbps

1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection

openvz/solusvm

buy now

 

 

Plan 4:

$19.50 /Mo

 

75 GB Raid protected HDD

3072 6144 MB RAM!

unmetered bandwidth* @ 250mbps

1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection

openvz/solusvm

buy now

 

 

France

 

Plan 1:

$9.99 /Mo

 

25 GB SSD cached disk

512 mb isolated RAM

unmetered bandwidth* @ 50mbps

1 IPv4 with DDoS protection 

kvm/solusvm

buy now

 

 

Plan 2:

$15.99 /Mo

 

50 GB SSD cached disk

1024 mb isolated RAM

unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps

1 IPv4 with DDoS protection

kvm/solusvm

buy now

 

 

Plan 3:

$21.99 /Mo

 

70 GB SSD cached disk

1536 mb isolated RAM

unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps

1 IPv4 with DDoS protection

kvm/solusvm

buy now

 

 

Plan 4:

$25.99 /Mo

 

80 GB SSD cached disk

2048 mb isolated RAM

unmetered bandwidth* @150mbps

1 IPv4 with DDoS protection

kvm/solusvm

buy now

 

 


TOS:
Example of activities that will lead to suspension:
Spamming
Operating a botnet controller/ sending out DDoS attacks
Scanning
Tor exit nodes
Illegal adult content
Hosting nulled/pirated content
Links/discussions about illegal material (ex- a forum about warez softwares)
CPU miners
public proxy

Examples of activities that are allowed:
Usage of full bandwidth all the time (ex- hosting a Debian ISO mirror)
Using it as a private proxy/ tor relay
A website that attracts a lot of DDoS attacks (we get this a lot and we always actively mitigate it, your server always stays on and no IP null routes!)

If you have any questions before purchase you can always raise a ticket or ask me here.

Payments accepted - Any credit card with Paypal or bitcoins.


----------

